# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A eshte trupi apo shpirti qe na komandon?

## Eda H

Peshendeje!
Ne te gjithe e dime predikimin, qe shpirti eshte, e jeton ne trupin e njeriu. Per nje moment, lind pyetja atehere kush na komandon ne si qenje njerzore, trupi qe perfshin trurin, apo shpirti? Verprimet, qe bejme ne jeten e perditesheme eshte trupi apo shpirti, ai qe na komandon? truri qe ka trupi jone, a eshte i komanduar nga shpirti, apo vete nga trupi jone? Po kur vdes njeriu, kush vdes trupi apo shpirti? Shpirti, qe kur hyne ne trupin tone, apo ai lind e rite bashk me embrijonin tone? 
Me shume respekt 
Eda

----------


## berat96

Eda,

Pergjigjen po e mbeshtes ne mesimet e Bibles.  Njeriu perbehet nga trupi, shpirti dhe fryma (ne anglisht: body, soul, and spirit).
Por shpeshhere shume njerez, vecanerisht ne Shqiperi, kur thone 'shpirti' nenkuptojne 'frymen', megjithese 'shpirti' dhe 'fryma' nuk jane e njejta gje. Shpirti jane ndenjat, mendimet etj., ndersa fryma eshte ajo qe gabimisht quhet shpirti. Tek Zanafilla 2:7 lexojme ne lidhje me krijimin e njeriut te pare - Adamit:
Atehere Zoti Perendi formoi njeriun nga pluhuri i tokes, i fryu ne vrimat e hundes nje fryme jete, dhe njeriu u be qenie e gjalle.

Nga krijimi i Adamit mesojme se njeriu u be qenie e gjalle kur iu dha fryma. Pra, nese njeriu nuk ka fryme nuk eshte qenie e gjalle dhe anasjelltas.  Duke qene se jeta e njeriut fillon shume shpejt, qe ne formimin e embrionit, madje qe ne formimin e zigotes, atehere edhe fryma eshte e pranishme ne kete kohe.

Trupi eshte si nje banese per frymen.  Kur njeriu vdes fizikisht, pas njefare periudhe kohore, si rezultat i veprimeve te agjenteve atmosferike, trupi i njeriut kalbezohet e me pas zhduket plotesisht. Fryma nuk eshte dicka materiale ashtu sic trupi eshte. Fryma nuk shkaterrohet apo zhduket pas vdekjes fizike.

----------


## s0ni

Mesimet e bibles nuk i di po jam dakort qe shpirti dhe mendja na komandon.

----------


## Shanon

Une do thoja as njera dhe as tjetra Eda. Njeriun nuk e komandon as trupi dhe as shpirti (pse ata qe ne i quajme te pashpirt cili shpirt i komandon?) per mua njeriun e komandon vetem truri i tij dhe kaq!

----------


## Mina

Trupi pa shpirtin eshte statik dhe kete e verteton nje kadaver.

----------


## julia meto

e dashur eda
une mendoj se njeriun e komandon shpirti ne rradhe te pare. trupi eshte asgje pa nje shpirt. trupi eshte foleja e shpirtit. neqoftese nje njeri nuk do te kishte shpirt, trupi i tij/saj do te kishte asnje kuptim. Te gjitha emocionet,ndjenjat, etc,etc, qe e bejne njeriun njeri ndodhin nepermjet shpirtit. nje njeri pa ndenja do te ishte si nje peme pa frut. Prandaj une mendoj se shpirti e komandon njeriun me shume se trupi.
me sinqeritet
gerta 
michigan,u.s.a

----------


## Eda H

Tendenca e natyrshme e shpirtit te njeriut eshte te besoje para se te dije.

----------


## Ihti

Shpirti...po pse e lodhni veten me abstraksione! Nuk ka shpirt, nuk ka jete pas vdekjes, nuk ka parajse nuk ka ferr, mesoni ti hapni syte o njerez-nuk ka shperblim per veprat e mire, e nuk ka ndeshkim per mekatet, . Edhe pse eshte e drejta juaj ti mbani mbyllur mos u mundoni tua mbyllni te tjereve. 
Kush eshte fetar e besimtar, le te flase aty ku i perket. Nqs kjo teme eshte nisur per ata qe i kane syte te hapur , dmth per ata qe perqafojne filozofine, le  te shprehin njerezit filozofine e tyre, dhe ti lene frazat e librave e biblave, po ta shtrydhin ate trurin e vogel dhe te nxjerrin idete e tyre.

Shpirti po, si term mund te perdoret, por ama jo si fryma e perendise, qe pershkon egzistencen tone. 
Eshte fjale e bukur, ka tingullim shume melodioz, keshtuqe mund t'ia atribuoni kete fjale asaj force vepruese qe deshironi ju, vetem harroni providencen dhe lereni menjane shkrimin e shenjte.

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga Eda H_ 
> *Tendenca e natyrshme e shpirtit te njeriut eshte te besoje para se te dije.*


Eda, ajo "tendenca  e shpirtit" eshte instikti. Eshte instikti qe shpesh vepron para se te veproje arsyeja. 

Edhe te lutem edhe nje here, meqe e shoh qe e ke nisur me norme.  mos perdor fraza te gatshme. jep idete e tua. Frazat i lexojme ne libra, ketu duam te dime ate qe mendon ti. 
te lutem mos e merr ters kte qe te thashe.

----------


## Eda H

Pasja e nje trupi eshte kercenimi me i madh per shpirtin.

----------


## huggos

Nese njeriu nuk ka shpirt kjo do te thote se eshte njesoj si kafsha.. Une ju falenderoj por nuk e pranoj kete kompliment. E verteta eshte se dhe feja i ka ngaterruar disi gjerat ne lidhje me kete ceshtje, por kjo nuk do te thote se mund te mohojme te verteten. Qe ne filozofine e lashte greke, njerezit besonin ne egzistencen e shpirtit. Platoni vete shkruan se shpirti eshte qenia me e perkryer perberese e njeriut. Egzistencen e shpirtit nuk e pranojne vetem materialistet, dmth ata qe besojne se njeriu erdhi nga majmuni (dite komplimentesh sot). 

Une e kuptoj shpirtin ne nje rruge praktike

E zeme se bisedoj me nje shokun tim duke bere shaka, dhe papritur ai me qellon.
1.	Ndjej (Emocioni) shuplaken. Trupi ne vendin e goditur skuqet, irritohet..
2.	Llogjikoj (Intelekti) ceshtjen. Them se shoku im me goditi por per te me treguat dicka..
3.	Kunderveproj (Vullneti) E godas, largohem, qesh etj.. sipas statistikave qe me dha llogjika. 

Kjo lidhje egziston ne cdo gje qe bejme, dhe zhvillohet ne ne me nje shpejtesi maramendese. Ndoshta nuk mund te llogaris kohen qe mu desh te merrja nje vendim, por megjithate te gjitha keto ndodhin realisht. Ky eshte per mua Shpirti. Eshte njeriu i vertete qe qesh (pa e hapur gojen), zemerohet (pa e shprehur), dashuron, kupton, vendos.. Trupi luan rolin e nje bluze materiale qe lejon shpirtin te banoje ne toke, por nuk mund te luaje asnje rol tjeter. Ne castin kur njeriu vdes kjo gje behet me e qarte. 

***

Mire eshte kur japim nje mendim, ta mbeshtesim disi me nje logjike. Fakti se dikush beson ne nje teori apo jo nuk mjafton per diskutim. Nese pranon apo jo dicka pra, gjithkush le ta argumentoje.

----------


## kapedani2001

shanon te jap nje te puthur (cyber ) se ste njoh 
po the per mendimin tim ai esht 
TRURI
pa te cilin sdo kish as trup e as shpirt


RESPECT...

----------


## POETI_20

Shanon desha te te thoja dicka se ne te pa shpirt quajm nje njeri qe ka  shpirtin e keq dhe jo se s'ka shpirt fare.
Un them   qe truri eshte nje mbi te gjitha qe komandon njeriun.

NE JEMI TRUPI 
TRURI DHE SHPIRTI KOMNADON TRUPIN 
MBI TE GJITHA  ESHTE TRURI NE KOMANDIMIN E NJERIUT.

----------


## edmko

Eda H!
    Une po jap mendimin tim per kete teme te bukur qe ke hapur.Shpirti dhe trupi jane krijesa te ndryshme.Trupi eshte thjesht nje kafaz ku shpirti jeton i bashkengjitur me te.Trupi eshte krijese tokesore dhe perbehet nga uji dhe komponente te tjere biokimik.Ndersa shpirti eshte krijuar nga nje bote tjeter hyjnore qe eshte nje realitet absolut.Askush nuk  din per ceshtjet e shpirtit pervec Krijuesit.Shpirti hyn ne krijesen e re tek barku i nenes ne diten e nentedhjete dhe kjo krijese qe eshte si cope mishi e bluar me dhembe frymezohet me shpirt.Shpirtin e shoqeron nje engjell dhe ai me urdherin e krijuesit i cili din gjithshka cfar rruge do te marre kjo krijese e sapoformuar cakton sa do te jetoje,te gjitha peripecite e jetes si dhe pas vdekjes çfar rruge do te ndjeke shpirti dhe ku e ka vendin e tij..Shpirti dhe trupi nuk perzihen ne punet e njeri tjetrit por ato kane veç bashkepunim.Shpirti meqe vjen nga realiteti absolut eshte i mire,dmth eshte materie speciale ekskluzive qe emeton vetem paqe e miresi.Por ne bashkeveprim me trupin raportet jane te ndryshme.Shpirti e emeton dashurine por kur kemi te bejme me ndergjegje te demtuar fiziologjikisht sasia e emetimit te shpirtit zvogelohet dhe ai eshte skllav i trupit dhe botes materiale.Shpirti ka mundesi komunikimi edhe me krijesa te tjera te padukshme qe jane engjejt.Nese i kerkon ndihme per ndonje pune te mire jane engjejt ata qe i pergjigjen me urdherin e Krijuesit per ti dhene ndihmen e duhur.Kjo ndihme eshte e ndryshme sipas kerkeses si: per shendet te mire,per jete te mire,per shtim dije etj etj.Nese shpirti i tunduar per keq kerkon ndihme te vjedhe,te vrase apo perdhunoje atehere ndihma hyjnore nuk i jepet sepse qellimet e tij jane djallezore.Te mos harrojme se ekziston nje krijese e padukshme qe quhet djall.Duam apo nuk duam ta pranojme ky eshte realitet.Ndikimi i djallit eshte teper i madh ne nje shpirt te ngujuar ne trup.Kjo krijese (djalli) duke ditur qe shpirti ne trup eshte i ngujuar dhe i nenshtruar si pasoje e botes materiale ka aftesi te tille qe te ndikoje per te nxitur vese te keqija tek njeriu.Siç esht urrejtja,mendjemadhesia,shpifja,imoraliteti,pabesi  a etj etj etj.keto cytje bejne qe njeriu te beje veprime te tilla qe e demtojne rende personalitetin e tij.Ne keto kushte nese ai vazhdon ne rruge te keqe ndihma hyjnore i largohet dhe njeriu vazhdon jeten e tij i udhehequr nga menxyritetet qe djalli i ofron.Mos te harrojme se kjo krijese mizore eshte betuar para perendise se do te beje te pamunduren per ti derguar njerezit ne rruge te gabuar.Kjo çeshtje eshte shume e gjate per tu shpjeguar por e mira e te mirave eshte qe njeriu te besoje Krijuesin ti kerkoje ndihme atij ta ndihmoj,te beje lufte me vetveten per ti larguar veset e keqija qe kane burim djallezor,dhe te punoj se si mos ti nenshtrohet epsheve apo cytjeve nga me te ndryshmet.

----------


## Devil

mendoj qe eshte shpirti ai qe komandon jo vete trupin por cdo gje qe na rrethon . Nese jemi mire shpirterisht atehere cdo gje qe na rrethon na duket e bukur, apo jo ?

----------


## armandovranari

JeMi NE ata qe komandojme TRUPIN dhe SHPIRTIN.

----------


## Flava

Un mendoj te dyja..Ka shum raste qe eshte trupi ai qe nuk i pergjigjet komandave te shpirtit apo jo? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vana

Une them trupi, dhe e e them kete sepse trupi mban dhe mbeshtjell trurin, dhe zemren. Trupi eshte material shpirti jo, emocionate te vin ka trupi dhe jo nga shpirti!

----------


## keni

shpirti sigurisht (mendimi  im).  Bye

----------


## DaNgErOuS

mendimi im asht qe truri na komandon sepse kam pare ne spital qe nje njeri i kishte ra kova e vincit ne koke dhe ne qafe e posht gjithcka ishte ne rregull dhe  ne qafe e lart dmth koka(truri) kishte vdekur.. zemra punontet normal dhe ai nuk mund te levizte fare vec rrinte ne gjendje kome

Ky ishte mendimi im 

Me Respekt DaNgErOuS

----------

